# INSPIRATIONS C.C 2ND ANNUAL BBQ



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

HEY EVERYONE INSPIRATIONS C.C IS DOIN IT AGAIN SO ALL CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME TO THE 2ND ANNUAL BBQ IT'S GOING DOWN ON AUGUST 6TH 2011 PLACE TBA AND FLYER COMIN SOON SO MAKE SURE TO GET THOSE RIDE'S CLEANED UP SO WE CAN ALL GO FOR A RIDE AFTER THE BBQ. OH YA AND BRING THAT APPETITE WIT U.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T*T*T for INSPIRATIONS familia.
Frisco Chapter will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

let's keep this at the top everyone.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jan 25 2011, 02:02 AM~19690786
> *HEY EVERYONE INSPIRATIONS C.C IS DOIN IT AGAIN SO ALL CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME TO THE 2ND ANNUAL BBQ  IT'S GOING DOWN ON AUGUST 6TH 2011 PLACE  TBA AND FLYER COMIN SOON SO MAKE SURE TO GET THOSE RIDE'S CLEANED UP  SO WE CAN ALL GO FOR A RIDE AFTER THE BBQ. OH YA AND BRING THAT APPETITE WIT U.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here's a few pictures from last year! It was off the hook!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those pics Ritchie!!!!! ~TTT~ for the homie Ritchie!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 26 2011, 09:12 PM~19708175
> *Thanks for sharing those pics Ritchie!!!!! ~TTT~ for the homie Ritchie!!!
> *



*Denada Carnal~ *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 26 2011, 09:32 PM~19708414
> *Denada Carnal~
> *



right on ritch!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*YA NO DEL TORO'S WILL BE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 26 2011, 08:24 PM~19707603
> *Here's a few pictures from last year! It was off the hook!
> 
> 
> ...


ya brotha thanks for those pics of the last one and this one will be better.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:h5: T-T-T


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 26 2011, 07:24 PM~19707603
> *Here's a few pictures from last year! It was off the hook!
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: to the homie Ritchie for taking great pictures and sharing them. :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~T*T*T~


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave: Let's keep this thread TO THE TOP! 
Looking forward to kicking it with the homies.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE TO KICK IT WITH THEIR HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ITS ON THE CALENDER BROTHAS  :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

To The Top :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT
:420:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*need flyers , let me know *


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP! 
Who's down to support INSPIRATIONS C.C?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Feb 3 2011, 01:51 PM~19778504
> *TO THE  TOP!
> Who's down to support INSPIRATIONS C.C?
> *



TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TWO THA TIGGY :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Feb 4 2011, 08:43 AM~19786489
> *TWO THA TIGGY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Feb 4 2011, 11:58 AM~19787537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



TTT FOR INSPIRATIONS FAMILY


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

To The Mutha Fucken Top, for the homies.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT FOR ANOTHER BADASS Q


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 6 2011, 10:10 PM~19805479
> *TTT FOR ANOTHER BADASS Q
> *


HEY RALPH I HOPE THAT YR READY TO CHUGG AGAIN?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 6 2011, 10:10 PM~19805479
> *TTT FOR ANOTHER BADASS Q
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

408 RYDERS IN THE CASA HOMIES!!!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

BUMP TO THE TOP!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:nicoderm: you know


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Feb 7 2011, 02:39 AM~19806650
> *HEY RALPH I HOPE THAT YR READY  TO CHUGG AGAIN?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
IVE BEEN PRACTICING LOL


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 7 2011, 10:42 AM~19807951
> *:cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C FAMILY WILL BE THERE ONE'S AGEN


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 8 2011, 06:43 AM~19816564
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> IVE BEEN PRACTICING LOL
> *



SO HAVE I BROTHA SO HAVE I


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:rimshot: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THERE............ :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Feb 8 2011, 11:28 PM~19823728
> *SO HAVE I BROTHA SO HAVE I
> *


 :0 SHOULD B A GOOD SHOW DOWN


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Feb 8 2011, 06:43 AM~19816564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: beast!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

qvole homies!! INSPIRATIONS IN LA CASA.. 
IN FULL EFFECT 


THANKS FOR THE LOVE FROM ALL THE HOMIES


R.I.P CHIVO LOCSTER


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 9 2011, 05:13 PM~19829427
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  beast!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T 

:thumbsup: INSPIRATIONS C.C


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:h5: FOR INSPIRATIONS BBQ T*T*T


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP!
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave: Can't wait to kickit with the homies, TTT. INSPIRATIONS. C.C :yes:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin: 
T
T
T


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

[/quote] WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES........................


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

>


 WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES........................    
[/quote]


:wave:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:yes: :h5: for INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 9 2011, 02:53 PM~19828856
> *:0  SHOULD B A GOOD SHOW DOWN
> *



YOU KNOW IT WILL BE BROTHA


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TEE TEE TEE!!!! ( :420: what??)


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

~T*T*T~ For our INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB Familia :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

>TTT< :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave: BUMP T T T


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

~~~~TTT~~~~


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*~TTT~*


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

wssup to everybody up in Inspirations all the chapters tryin to put together an Inspirations photoshoot who's interested i'm talkin with frisco chapter right now about it .......also shooting a new music video here's my 1st one i did .....tryin to some hoppers and anything else tight


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTZ0U8HDCYM


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Mar 1 2011, 08:08 PM~19993569
> *wssup to everybody up in Inspirations all the chapters tryin to put together an Inspirations photoshoot who's interested i'm talkin with frisco chapter right now about it .......also shooting a new music video here's my 1st one i did .....tryin to some hoppers and anything else tight
> *


   :thumbsup: 
WE DOWN FOR THIS!


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

btw i do graphic design work too lemme know if you ever need any flyers bro ....also do photography and love to get down on the grill so we all should kick it and bbq sometime too lol


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTT 4 ALL MY INSPIRATIONS FAMILIA


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up HOMIES! TTT FOR INSPIRATIONS C.C


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 2 2011, 10:42 PM~20004135
> *TTT 4 ALL MY INSPIRATIONS FAMILIA
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

~~TTT~~


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

low rider b b q in the park this sunday march 13th in stockton ca at oak park on alpine bring your own pit and enjoy the day


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT U KNOW THE BAY BOY IS DOWN & READY.......WASSUP INSPIRATIONS


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Mar 9 2011, 12:18 AM~20048671
> *TTT U KNOW THE BAY BOY IS DOWN & READY.......WASSUP INSPIRATIONS
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

WHAT UP BROTHAS CANT WAIT I KNOW ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

YOU TAKIN OUT THE SMOKER AGAIN????


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :yes:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qee3JhFye3I


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP!

INSPIRATIONS C. C EN LA CASA!

We doing it live, worldwide!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT for our INSPIRATIONS C.C familia

:wave: Who's coming thru? LET'S START A ROLL CALL: :wave:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona 
AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY


------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

~~T T T~~ for my familia! :thumbsup:
INSPIRATIONS C.C en la Casa.. In full force :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Mar 11 2011, 04:57 PM~20070075
> *TTT  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...



HEY BOBBY DONT BE POST'N UP PIC'S LIKE THIS CAUSE IT DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THE BBQ. :angry:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Mar 9 2011, 01:11 PM~20051512
> *WHAT UP BROTHAS CANT WAIT I KNOW ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD ONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU TAKIN OUT THE SMOKER AGAIN????
> *



THANK'S BROTHA THE SMOKER WILL BE THERE AGAIN.


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

ttlys 4 the inspiration car clubs ...


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

T
T
T


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:   :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey Pauly, have you guys decided on a location yet? I'm writing the 1st annual story for SLM and want to put the date and location for the 2nd annual at the end of the story... let me know brotha, thanks.....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS GREAT BBQ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Wits the plan with this


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

BUMP To The Top :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

To The Top!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GOTTA PEEP THIS BBQ OUT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 7 2011, 11:59 PM~20288853
> *GOTTA PEEP THIS BBQ OUT
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

LOOKS LIK ALOT OF FUN....IM GONNA MARK MY CALENDER.......TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T for bbqing with INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

t.t.t


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 9 2011, 06:37 AM~20296773
> *LOOKS LIK ALOT OF FUN....IM GONNA MARK MY CALENDER.......TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wow:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

STILL THINKIN OF YOU CHIVO LOCS









PARLIAMENT will be in da house


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*TTT!!!!!*


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO58_@Apr 12 2011, 03:09 PM~20321500
> *STILL THINKIN OF YOU CHIVO LOCS
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO58_@Apr 12 2011, 03:09 PM~20321500
> *STILL THINKIN OF YOU CHIVO LOCS
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

QvO TTT i miss Chivo!!!!


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> STILL THINKIN OF YOU CHIVO LOCS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> > STILL THINKIN OF YOU CHIVO LOCS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:420: :h5: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Rest in Paradise Chivo!! :angel: :angel:
INspiratioNS C.C To the Top!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Inspirations408 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thru thick & thin the real $tay in.......R.I.P.Chivo loc$.....


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T*T*T :thumbsup:


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

> WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES........................


 :wave:
[/quote]


damn that plaque came out bad :thumbsup: :wow: show off ha ha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

gone but never forgotten...

THRU THICK N THIN DA REAL STAY IN''


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T*T*T


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 28 2011, 01:56 AM~20198798
> *Hey Pauly, have you guys decided on a location yet? I'm writing the 1st annual story for SLM and want to put the date and location for the 2nd annual at the end of the story... let me know brotha, thanks.....
> *



SORRY BRO FOR THE LATE REPLY YES THE DATE AND LOCATION IS AUG. 6TH 2011 AT LAKE CUNNINGHAM THE SITE IS RUBY CREEK SO MARK YR CALENDAR'S CAUSE THIS IS GOING TO BE A BIG BBQ.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTT INSPIRTAIONS C.C STYLE


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T*T*T CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS!


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Inspirations408 (Feb 9, 2011)

TTY


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

WAS UP BROTHA'S HOW IS EVERYBODY I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS BBQ.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT.............. :biggrin:


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

WHAD UP WEB I KNO IMA SEE U N THA FELLAS THERE THIS YEAR RITE


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

hey i hope that one person from every club is getting ready fro the chuggin contest cause i know i am. :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB To The Top!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT for the inspirations homies.. still puttin it down.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT for the big I....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS 73'_@May 17 2011, 08:54 PM~20574794
> *<span style='color:red'>
> the undisputed champion!!!*


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T M F T for INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTP


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 22 2011, 09:44 PM~20607453
> *TTP
> *



hey bro were is the flyer at?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

the undisputed champion!!!</span>
[/b][/quote]


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTT 4 INSPIRATIONS SHAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Ttmft


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

*THE BBQ IS ALMOST HERE SO I HOPE THAT EVERYONE IS READY TO DO IT "INSPIRATIONS STYLE"*


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

damn homies, last post was almost a month ago. had a hell of a time finding it.





to the top


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
WE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*THE DEL TORO FAM WILL BE THERE.*


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

All be making the 3 hour drive in my 66 impala....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

EL MOOSE said:


>


 TTMFT....


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

Can someone post the flyer on here....?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW'S SAN JOSE CARSHOW @ P.A.L., AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE DUE TO THE P.A.L. STADIUM PLANTING NEW GRASS ON THEIR FIELD, THE STREETLOW CARSHOW ON AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE IN SAN JOSE, SAME DATE AUG 14TH....
EVERYTHING WILL BE THE SAME, BUT AT A DIFFERENT LOCATION....


EVERGREEN COLLEGE 
PSO DE ARBOLES
SAN JOSE CA. 95135

PRE-REG DUE DATE IS AUG. 7TH...
SEND PRE-REG TO: 
P.O. BOX 32245
SAN JOSE CA. 95152

MORE INFO & FLYER TO COME....​


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

inspirationsfoundr said:


> Can someone post the flyer on here....?



wat flyer


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> wat flyer


 The annual BBQ flyer....


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

T.T.,T 

RIP CHIVO LOCS


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

RIP chivo locs,,
You know the FUNK will be there,,


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTMFT....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

DELGADO58 said:


> RIP chivo locs,,
> You know the FUNK will be there,,




hno: leave the funk at home bro, i got $5 on some deoderant bro. 


but definatley looking forward to kickin with the "p" funk homies :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

*CHIVO LOCS *, GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN





THRU THICK AND THIN






RIDE IN PEACE BRO



View attachment 340798


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

408 RYDERS will be there brothers!:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wtf.



ttmft





chivo, rip homie


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

almost time homies


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

we miss you homie


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

1 day :run:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT for the Big Homie CHIVO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT CHIVO LOCS .... miss you big homie


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt. c ya there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas magazine & America Bombs will be in the house come check out the Premier Issue of America Bombs!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

where is it at??


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Lake Cunningham park.




On my way to help set up in a few


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn I wanted to make ur bbq but I'm about to be a grandpa, my son having a baby girl! Have a good time I'll make the next one! Peace


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Mr.G said:


> Damn I wanted to make ur bbq but I'm about to be a grandpa, my son having a baby girl! Have a good time I'll make the next one! Peace


congrats on your granddaughter and we will take pics


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

How was the q??
Jus got home from work


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

post pics wish i would of made it.....


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Me too....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*MAN I DIDN'T EITHER I HEARD IT WAS REAL GOOD.*


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Any pics


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

had really good time an my hat goes off to the cooks the tri tip an chicken were bomb. thanks for having us


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for a great time.....mad love from the 408 ryder c.c. families........good times,good food an firme ass rides.......that's a weekend.....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*need pictures.*


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

On behalf of Padrinos Car Club Thank you for the invitation had a good time and that tri tip was off the hook see you cool peeps at the next event


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

MY HOMIE 67 JOE SAID HE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE & THANKS 4 EVERY THING 
HERE IS SOME PIC'S HE TOOK


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

